# Kde domov můj



## Weatherfish

Českou hymnu tady všichni určitě znáte, tak by mě zajímal váš názor. Dnes jsem na ni na YouTube náhodou narazil a všiml jsem si nekonzistence v psaní jejího názvu. Ve spoustě případů uvidíte toto _Kde domov můj?, i když oficiální název je __Kde domov můj. _Tento nešťastný otazník se pak objevuje i v několika přepisech textu písně a spoustě překladů. Nikdy jsem první dva verše hymny nechápal jako otázku, i když to _kde_ k tomu svádí, ale básnické vyjádření _Tam kde je můj domov, voda hučí po lučinách atd._ Jsem si samozřejmě vědom, že v původním textu byly první verše uvozeny !?, ale ten nynější je mírně upraven. 
Souhlasíte se mnou? Je vám to použití otazníku taky tak proti srsti? Máte někdo jinou interpretaci?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

no, ono to k tomu naprosto přirozeně svádí, jenom přece se zde jedná o typicky uvozenou tázací větu (tj. "Kde?"), že... (dále viz kontext hymny)!!! Přiznám se ale, že jsem nyní dotazem mírně zaskočen, tzn. že také přesně nevím. Osobně mě ale otazník nijak neirituje, neiritoval, neuráží, dokonce jsem/bych byl i "pro", byl-li obsažen v textu originálu, aby zde byl i nadále zachován, nedošlo-li již v průběhu času k nějaké oficiální změně, kterou jsem bohužel jaksi nezaznamenal, nepostřehl, ano... Ještě jsem snad neviděl, že by byla státní hymna, vyjma převratných politických událostí, měněna...

Jsou státní hymny, které nemají žádná slova (např. Španělsko - tuším-li správně...), či které mají i více variant, verzí (tzn. Německo etc.),...

Závěrem, otazník zde má, alespoň dle mého soudu, určitou logiku, to si přiznejme, jde jen o to, do jaké míry je kompatabilní se zákonitostmi a zvyklostmi v oblasti lyriky... Nebo se může jednat o ortografickou chybu...

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Bohemos said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> no, ono to k tomu naprosto přirozeně svádí, jenom přece se zde jedná o typicky uvozenou tázací větu (tj. "Kde?"), že...
> ...


Waterfish správně upozorňuje, že "kde" uvádí v tomto případě větu vedlejší. Tázací věta je v tomto kontextu nesmyslná. Kdo by odpovídal na otázku "Kde (je) domov můj?" konstatováním, že "voda hučí po lučinách, bory šumí ..."?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

"Kde (je) domov můj?" (říkáte správně Bibaxi "otázka (?)") je věta tázací, o tom netřeba vésti další diskuze...! 

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## Weatherfish

Mírně jsem ještě zapátral, především v zákonech ČR, a podle zákona č. 154/1998 Sb., který upravuje zákon č. 3/1993 Sb., o státních symbolech České republiky, je oficiální název hymny _Kde domov můj _(*bez otazníku!*).Příloha č. 6, kde je text a notový záznam, byla taky změněna, byl odstraněn otazník jak z názvu písně, tak i z prvního verše, avšak ve druhém byl zachován (z _Kde domov můj? kde domov můj?_ na _Kde domov můj, kde domov můj?_). 

Ke změnám textu originální písně, která zazněla ve Fidlovačce. _A to jest ta krásná země _v první sloce bylo změněno na modernější _A to je ta krásná země_.

Nejsem hudební expert, ale intonace tázací věty mi nesedí do melodie, na kterou se má zpívat.

Navíc, když bych bral první verše jako otázku, evokuje mi to jako by autor teprve hledal zemi Čechům zaslíbenou. To mi nedává smysl, Tyl byl obrozencem a ti si byli vědomi, že svou zaslíbenou zemi jsme už našli, viz Praotec Čech.
(...)


----------



## Hrdlodus

_Kde domov můj,
kde domov můj.
V kraji znáš-li Bohu milém,
duše útlé v těle čilém,
mysl jasnou, vznik a zdar,
a tu sílu vzdoru zmar?
To je Čechů slavné plémě,
mezi Čechy domov můj,
mezi Čechy domov můj!_

Tak zní druhá sloka. Zápis berte s rezervou, je to zkopírováno z Wikipedie.
Důležitý je text: "V kraji..." Čili zde jde o odpověď, nemůže jít o vedlejší větu. Což sice s určitostí nevypovídá o tom, že v první sloce jde o otázku, ale silně na to ukazuje.

Dále cituji "Jsem si samozřejmě vědom, že v původním textu byly první verše uvozeny !*?*"
Otazník = otázka.

Pokud jde o původní úmysl autora, jde zcela jistě o otázku.

A odpovědět na tu otázku větou "Voda hučí..." možné je. Na otázku rovnou vyjmenovává, jak vypadá jeho domov. (A samozřejmě jde o verš, kde nejde o přirozenou mluvu. Což platí i pro to, že otázání nesedí do melodie.)

Nápad, že by to nemusela být otázka, se mi líbí. Hezky to zní.


----------



## Weatherfish

Ano, souhlasím, ve druhé sloce to dává smysl, avšak v té první mi to nesedí. Je to ale jen můj názor a ne každý s tím může souhlasit nebo to vnímat stejně.


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavá diskuze.....
Oficiální německý a maďarský překlad české hymny to vnímá jako tázací větu. Zde se na to můžete podívat.... Jako cizinec jsem to vždy vnímal jako otázku....
Tak potom profesionální překladatelé asi někde udělali chybu...


----------



## nueby

Máme tedy alespoň shodu, že původní text otázkou opravdu začínal? Byl-li tam totiž původně opravdu otazník, hypotézou věty vedlejší se snad nepotřebujeme zabývat, ani údajně zmatenou logikou původního autora. Protože kdo jsme my, abychom mu říkali, co opravdu myslel. 

Pokud jde o vládní vyhlášky nebo zákony, které dejme tomu někdy později upravily oficiální název hymny, to při vší zasloužené úctě k zákonodárným orgánům už je jazykově nezajímavé a původní záměr to snad nemůže změnit, ať si už zákonodárci myslí cokoliv.

A proč vlastně tolika lidem ona počáteční otázka tolik vadí? Není úplně možné, že vůbec nemusela znamenat, že autor domov svůj teprve hledá, ale že sám sobě řečnicky jen otázkou připravuje prostor pro její zodpovězení popisem domova, který už má a dobře zná?


----------



## francisgranada

nueby said:


> ... Není úplně možné, že vůbec nemusela znamenat, že autor domov svůj teprve hledá, ale že sám sobě řečnicky jen otázkou připravuje prostor pro její zodpovězení popisem domova, který už má a dobře zná?


Osobne som to vždy tak chápal (neviem či správne), nezávisle na tom, či v názve je alebo nie je otáznik.


----------



## vianie

nueby said:


> (...) který už má a dobře zná


Alebo ktorý "ešte nemá" a "dobre nepozná". To by tiež nemuselo nedávať zmysel.


----------

